# SS Alcoholics Obvious



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

As everyone knows, beer and ss goes together like the 60's and raw dogging. I tend to ride, then go right to the refrigerator and start pissing my life away.

This general approach to life works well because I live in Orygun. I have tons of microbreweries to choose from, including the World's Best Brewery (Ninkasi) as ordained by Jesus Christ and Joseph Smith. Both opinions pack quite a punch in beer circles. But I realize not everyone lives in hop gathering navel of microbreweries and that even if one does have good beers, one always wants to sample elsewhere. After all, the hops are always greener on the other side of the fence.

So, after have a pretty great beer exchange with both TroutButt and Cockcrusher, I figure it is time to head up a SS Beer Exchange. This is what I envision;

- People jump on the bandwagon and send me a PM with their address (Continental US only, methinks.)
- I'll try to make a general list. First come, first served, for the most part. I'll try to flip coasts- so that will mess the order up a bit.
- This will be a "pay it forward" sort of deal. I'll kick it off by shipping some beers to TroutButt. I hope to track down a box that can be used over and over again, and fits four beers or so. He'll shove four or so beers from his area into the box, and ship it to the next individual, and so on.
- You will pay shipping to the person and for your beers you ship out. In return, you have someone who ships you beers without costing you ****.
- Try to pick out good beers. Don't be an *******, or the next person can let us all know to negative rep the **** out of you.
- I'll make a Google doc (again) that everyone can look at and not edit. The intent will be to show the order of shipments and general location. That way you know who is going to ship to you, so you can let them know general preferences, if you have them.
- Make a quick turn around- the faster the box is shipped again, the more people get beer in a given year.
- Don't tell USPS, UPS or anyone that you are shipping beer.

This, of course, could be total Sexamatic 3000, or cripplingly lame. Do your best to keep turnaround tight, or the damned impatient types are going to start posting some pretty whiney posts.

I'll be shipping out on Monday or Tuesday next week- so keep an eye out, TroutBum.


----------



## pecsokak (Sep 23, 2010)

wonder who the first person to get iced will be.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

in like Flynn...we have pretty good beers here in NorCal....

I am hoping eventually someone on the east coast will send me a Bells Hopslam...i cannot for the life of me find those out here on the Left Coast...

dammit all to hell....


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

pecsokak said:


> wonder who the first person to get iced will be.


all i know is the 'icer' might win a permanent vacation at ban'd camp



[ the 'winky means i am kidding for all you serious doods ]


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Sounds like fun. I'm here to represent the midwest.


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

I like the idea and may very well be in.


----------



## Mountain_Smith (Aug 11, 2004)

Great idea!

Just thinking out loud here: a re-usable box is a great idea. . .but what size bottles were you thinking of sending? Hopefully the box will be able to accommodate bomber size bottles. Twelve ounces is rarely a big enough sample size!

I assume the hop heads outside of the Bay Area are going to be looking for a Pliny in their shipment, and it'd be great to be able to spread the Pliny love which is in a 16.9 oz bottle. Also, there are plenty of beers that are only available in deuce-deuces.


----------



## cyberbackpacker (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm in to represent the great beers of West Michigan!


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Mountain_Smith said:


> Great idea!
> 
> Just thinking out loud here: a re-usable box is a great idea. . .but what size bottles were you thinking of sending? Hopefully the box will be able to accommodate bomber size bottles. Twelve ounces is rarely a big enough sample size!
> 
> I assume the hop heads outside of the Bay Area are going to be looking for a Pliny in their shipment, and it'd be great to be able to spread the Pliny love which is in a 16.9 oz bottle. Also, there are plenty of beers that are only available in deuce-deuces.


My notion was pretty much premised around bombers. I'm going to pull some measurements out of my ass and see if USPS flat rate boxes will work to fit four. They are reusable, so I think that will be the fastest, cheapest way of doing things.

I'm also planning on slapping an Oakridge, OR and a DoD sticker on the box. Just to show where the box has been.

I've had Pliny- not bad.

I've updated the doc. PM me to let me know specifically if people are in, cause I'm assuming a bit.

I'm surprised this is a sticky...


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

umarth said:


> My notion was pretty much premised around bombers.


I'll be sure to throw a couple extra cans in then, since I only favor those brews that sponsor NASCAR events. It's just fair.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

TroutBum said:


> I'll be sure to throw a couple extra cans in then, since I only favor those brews that sponsor NASCAR events. It's just fair.


AO Thread Glossary

1- Beers that are labelled 'lite,' or have a close relative with the designation, are not good enough beers for the flat rate box.

I'd like to ban members who watch NASCAR as well, but we're all stupid about something.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

umarth said:


> ...I'm surprised this is a sticky...


meh...i'm too effin' lazy to search for this thread every time i wanna see what's happening...

that and I figure we'd get a lot more brews flowing around the continental US...

got a question though - some of these brew i want to send out need to stay 'cold'.

dry ice? would that work?

also - i am enjoying a fairly tasty Ninkasi Believer Double Red Ale right now.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

damn, sucks to be in Canada..


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

Sounds like a pyramid scheme to me.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm pounding this right.



fishcreek said:


> damn, sucks to be in Canada..


Would that not get through customs?


----------



## Jonesy33 (Mar 18, 2008)

Man, I'd Love to jump in on this, but being overseas and using the APO portion of USPS is a non-starter as they check APO shipments (xray etc.) at a MUCH higher rate, and getting busted would mean more than a nasty gram from the post office, it could very well mean uncle sam telling me "Thanx for 17 years, move along now..."

Shame too, as i am about an hour's drive from getting belgian ales that you can only pick up directly at the abbies.... 

As much as I do love the abundance of grand brews here, unfortunately, they ain't real fond of hops, so getting a quick infusion from stateside microbrews would be nice.

anyway, great idea, wish I could join in!


----------



## drofluf (Dec 12, 2010)

Sadly I'm in England or I'd have been up for this. I lived in NYC for a year and arrived with a great misconception (shared by many Brits), that American beer began with Bud and ended with Miller with little in between.

I'm happy to say I realised how wrong I was!


----------



## unicorn (Sep 24, 2010)

I'll be in for a second round in West Michigan. We have plenty to choose from so variety shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

umarth said:


> I'm also planning on slapping an Oakridge, OR and a DoD sticker on the box. Just to show where the box has been.


Put the stickers on the inside of the box!

We do that whole beer sending thing in a German Singlespeed forum, too.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm in. Umarth, the PM is next. Not sure what I can bring to the table; anything East Coast hard to get in other spots? Terrapin for you West Coast cats? I will definitely put stickers in and on the box.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

umarth said:


> Would that not get through customs?


You can send anything thru as long as you are prepared to pay tax, import duty and price equalization fees...


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

What the **** is Terrapin?

Also, feel free to tell me if I end up putting two shipments too close together. I have some grocery stores that get a fair share of CA/WA/ID beers, so they are not something I would want shipped to me, so if someone sees that I put them in a spot where they already have sampled, tell me and I'll fix it.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Terrapin is the dopeness. Unfortunately GA has some ass backwards liquor laws and they can't distribute from the brewery so they have to go through a distributor. Sales are-as a consequence-limited to the Southeast. I'll send you some, even of you're not my ship-to person.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

monzie said:


> Terrapin is the dopeness. Unfortunately GA has some ass backwards liquor laws and they can't distribute from the brewery so they have to go through a distributor. Sales are-as a consequence-limited to the Southeast. I'll send you some, even of you're not my ship-to person.


What the heck do you know about Georgia anyway?

I may have to play. Im drinking a Good People IPA right now. Brewed right in b'ham. I would have to send 2 cux they only come in 12ers.... Ill make a list of what Ill send then ill get back to ya!


----------



## struggleT (Feb 7, 2009)

I can chip in some Cleveland rust belt love - and this means I need to get serious and sample some work from some new breweries around.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

umarth said:


> Would that not get through customs?


Intoxicating beverages can only be imported into Canada by mail when:

they are imported by or mailed to a licensed distiller or body authorized by the board, commission, officer or other governmental agency in the province of destination,
and the alcohol content is no greater than 24% alcohol by volume (e.g. 48 proof).

:madman:


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

fishcreek said:


> Intoxicating beverages can only be imported into Canada by mail when:
> 
> they are imported by or mailed to a licensed distiller or body authorized by the board, commission, officer or other governmental agency in the province of destination,
> and the alcohol content is no greater than 24% alcohol by volume (e.g. 48 proof).
> ...


Do they check? I'm only asking cause we're not supposed to ship in the US either, but I am pretty sure they won't check...


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

you're probably right, i just don't want to ruin the party just in case they catch it.

gee.. it sure feels like we're still treated like bunch of rum-runners during colonial america.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

I think the three guys I have left are all east coast and close. Monzie, Sheepo and struggleT. I updated up to Monzie, but I think we'll have to sit on you other guys until more people up and spread out the shipping..


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm in. I'm located in Northern Utah and travel to Colorado regularly, always rounding up beer along the way..


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

I know you caved to peer pressure and changed your avatar back. And that GA are purveyors of delicious as **** oat sodas. 'Bama seems more like a hard liquor spot than beer. Can't wait to sample that ****.


----------



## unicorn (Sep 24, 2010)

We don't get much selection at all around West Mich. from Colorado or Utah so if you wanna slid me in behind jmmorath that would be cool. I could then ship out to the west coast. Thanks, Charlie


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

Sh1t, I live in Memphis. Our only Microbrew is OK, but it hardly compares to what's available almost everywhere else.


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

Andrea138 said:


> Sh1t, I live in Memphis. Our only Microbrew is OK, but it hardly compares to what's available almost everywhere else.


Only one? Shame.

Either way, plenty of deadbeat drunks around here more than willing to spread the wealth.


----------



## ghost_rider_x (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm 100% in. been doing this with a couple buddies from college for years. i can represent the east coast well. helps that i manage a craft beer bar too


----------



## SSSasky (Mar 17, 2004)

Yo! Fishcreek! Where in Canada are you? I'll trade with you! I'm in Toronto, but odds are so are you, in which case the trade may not be worthwhile.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Go Canadia! Do some trading north of the border!

Yeah, so I have been busy today and I'm leaving town tonight. I'll try update the list, but be patient with me. My parents are related and that has given me my fair share of genetic deficiencies. 

Andrea138, go Grizzlies! Right? I mean, who doesn't love the NBA? Anyway, I bet if you said you'd throw in some whiskey or some ****, people would be a ok with things. My sister lives in Nashville. When I go for runs when I am visiting her, people honk at me like I'm crazy, or ask me if I need a ride somewhere. I can't imagine how painful biking would be...


----------



## Brewtality (Jul 25, 2007)

In on this:thumbsup:

I kinda take the NASCAR comment personal however. Not all ******* NASCAR fans drink fizzy yellow beer.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Brewtality said:


> In on this:thumbsup:
> 
> I kinda take the NASCAR comment personal however. Not all ******* NASCAR fans drink fizzy yellow beer.


Sorry, homeslice. I love my stereotypes, just as much as any man.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Updated the doc. I don't have bige610 on the big board yet, mainly cause we're a little east coast biased at the current moment. Hope everyone is ok with the listing....

Got the beer over the weekend, so I am going to go out and snag the boxes tomorrow, and hopefully get them shipped out. I have picked up a lot of shipments for tomorrow, so no promises...


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 13, 2009)

CHUM said:


> in like Flynn...we have pretty good beers here in NorCal....
> 
> I am hoping eventually someone on the east coast will send me a Bells Hopslam...i cannot for the life of me find those out here on the Left Coast...
> 
> dammit all to hell....


talked to lbs this a.m. supposed to be getting it 1st week of feb. if you don't get any by then, i'll send you some


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

powpig2002 said:


> talked to lbs this a.m. supposed to be getting it 1st week of feb. if you don't get any by then, i'll send you some


ooooh, then i will scare you up pliny...or hopsickle....

your choice :thumbsup:


----------



## tims5377 (Oct 20, 2010)

I can toss some Buffalo NY brews around!
I think it would be cool to get a list together of each beer sent out, so if you think it would be too post what you sent/received!


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

****ing ****! The USPS is closed today! So I will ship TOMORROW.


----------



## Brewtality (Jul 25, 2007)

*A couple of thoughts....*

It would be a good idea to do a quick tutorial on how you are packing the bottles so that we can keep reusing the same box and prevent damages.

I would also like to see pics of what everybody gets.

Stickers from local breweries and bike shops would be cool too.


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 13, 2009)

CHUM said:


> ooooh, then i will scare you up pliny...or hopsickle....
> 
> your choice :thumbsup:


if it's The Elder it's a deal


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

umarth said:


> Andrea138, go Grizzlies! Right? I mean, who doesn't love the NBA? Anyway, I bet if you said you'd throw in some whiskey or some ****, people would be a ok with things. My sister lives in Nashville. When I go for runs when I am visiting her, people honk at me like I'm crazy, or ask me if I need a ride somewhere. I can't imagine how painful biking would be...


Dude... Nashville is a haven to the physically active compared to Memphis. We're culturally more like Mississippi than the rest of TN. Anyways- put me on the list. I'll send out some of our stellarly normal beer from Ghost River brewing.


----------



## BigE610 (Oct 24, 2007)

best way to ship is to take each bottle and wrap it up with newspaper or something. similar and then put them in a ziploc bag just in case then surround the bags with more cushion. thats how i do it someone else might have another plan of attack.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

powpig2002 said:


> if it's The Elder it's a deal


yes, it's the 'Elder'....the 'Younger' does not come bottled from what I understand.

The only tricky part is that Pliny the Elder is best cold....and staying cold.
EDIT:nevermind...it'll ship fine without refrigeration..


----------



## ghost_rider_x (Nov 14, 2010)

How To Pack and Mail Beer (part 1 of 2) - YouTube

How To Pack And Mail Beer (part 2 of 2) - YouTube

pretty simple stuff. the ziplock bags are key


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Box shipped, *******s.

Some photos of my packing approach...


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

The big box better be mine. Good call on the baggies.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Of course it is. You're my sweet, tickly, sugar lipped, twinkle tit TroutBum.


----------



## Brewtality (Jul 25, 2007)

umarth said:


> Of course it is. You're my sweet, tickly, sugar lipped, twinkle tit TroutBum.


Get a room you two


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Brewtality said:


> Get a room you two


We're pretty open to numbers.

(that is not a subtle hint.)


----------



## cyberbackpacker (Apr 29, 2010)

Picked up my variety to send out, including some just released Bell's HopSlam! But [email protected], $28 for the beer, and still need to ship; the sacrifices we make for good beer!


----------



## Andino (Oct 27, 2005)

haha this thread is awesome. I'd like to join in next round. I'm in norcal so there are quite a few good breweries in the area


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

cyberbackpacker said:


> Picked up my variety to send out




ChumBucket looks to be one lucky ****er... It pays to be second in line. Although, my garage is a perfect 42º this evening & I've a lot of time on my hands.

ps. While Left Hand Milk Stout is yummier than a ti HBC cog on a tensioner free ss, their Imperial Stout sucks ass worse than a two dollar hooker with an expired penicillin Rx.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

TroutBum said:


> ChumBucket looks to be one lucky ****er... It pays to be second in line...


[goodLORD!!]
blood has left head and headed south...slack jawed....pantss are tighter....

wife's currently giving me the stinkeye.
[/goodLORD!!]

and for ianick - i picked up a couple for ya today...getting a bead on the *hardtofreakinglocatebeer* for tomorrow.

I'll ship the day after I receive da box from LazyBass...


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

We're starting to get some pretty good numbers, so I am excited about the brews to be thrown around in a very illegal fashion on our great nation's shipping lines.

I think there needs to be a somewhat minor change to how I thought this thread would work best. The first- I don't want people's personal addresses any longer. Instead, contact the person shipping to you, give them the address, and if you are a picky drinker help them narrow down some beers (though I'd advise against it, cause you really should broaden said horizons). Still, PM me if you have some interest and make sure to include your location for the Big Board.

I just remembered that Sheepo wants to drop out, so I need to replace him... will do tomorrow. Or something.

Got the list updated again, so check it out, make sure I haven't left you out. Contact me if you want something swapped around.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Looks good dude. And who says single speeders are lazy? Or retarded? Or something


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

CHUM said:


> and for ianick - i picked up a couple for ya today...getting a bead on the *hardtofreakinglocatebeer* for tomorrow.
> 
> I'll ship the day after I receive da box from LazyBass...


Getting exciting now!

Crap, I better PM Mountain_Smith.


----------



## Andino (Oct 27, 2005)

Noice! can't wait hehe


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Went to the beer store today and got my beers situated for Brewtard. Not sure if I'm more stoked to get beers or send them out. I may have over-purchased with just over the equivalent of four bombers.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

monzie said:


> Went to the beer store today and got my beers situated for Brewtard. Not sure if I'm more stoked to get beers or send them out. I may have over-purchased with just over the equivalent of four bombers.


Drink them and make sure they are the ones you want to send. Then go get some more...


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

Let the imbibing commence... er, continue.

Strong work, uMan.


----------



## Brewtality (Jul 25, 2007)

monzie said:


> Not sure if I'm more stoked to get beers or send them out. I may have over-purchased with just over the equivalent of four bombers.


Same here. I've been scheming and planning for the last couple of days.

Whats available from local breweries?

What great west coast beers would the east coasters want?

So many beers. Hard to chose only four.
I came across this beauty tonight at the store. Pricey, but I think that may end up in the box.









Umarth - feel free to add me back into the list a few times.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Drool....


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

i just scored 6 fresh Pliny's (they would only let me get 6)....120 bottles went in about 30 minutes.

it was not an easy task as they are 50+ miles from my house.

a few will make it out around the country soon

i'm hoarding the rest...fuggers


----------



## Tone No Balone (Dec 11, 2004)

*Hey....*

where's the Kush?


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

umarth said:


> I'm going to pull some measurements out of my ass and see if USPS flat rate boxes will work to fit four. They are reusable, so I think that will be the fastest, cheapest way of doing things.





Brewtality said:


> It would be a good idea to do a quick tutorial on how you are packing the bottles so that we can keep reusing the same box and prevent damages.


$.02

Umarth has it down, however I'd like to point out the free nature of the flat rate boxes (it's part of the flat rate fee.) Based on the condition of the one I received (at least two time zones away) I recommend a fresh one with every shipment. I wasn't willing to send it all the way back across the country.

Four bombers max in this arrangement, btw.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

TroutBum said:


> $.02
> 
> Umarth has it down, however I'd like to point out the free nature of the flat rate boxes (it's part of the flat rate fee.) Based on the condition of the one I received (at least two time zones away) I recommend a fresh one with every shipment. I wasn't willing to send it all the way back across the country.
> 
> Four bombers max in this arrangement, btw.


Too bad that the boxes don't survive well... but they ship fast and you don't get killed by the higher wight of the boxes...

Nice cog on the box. Trace a surly?


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

umarth said:


> Too bad that the boxes don't survive well... but they ship fast and you don't get killed by the higher wight of the boxes...


Hard to beat fifteen Washington's & IMO that was really ****ing fast from West to LEast Coast. She was banged up on the corners but I like to recycle, so I used the box you sent to ship some obsolete parts to poor starving Canukistan college kids that grovel quite well.



umarth said:


> Nice cog on the box. Trace a surly?


Meh.. ghey'ish undertones, but I was knee deep into the Critical Hit & feeling swervy (I really need to learn to pace myself.) For lack of sticker inventory I felt obliged to display some sort of ss fanfare.


----------



## Draper84 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey guys this is an amazing idea, as soon as my post level is up i'd love to be a part of this. The Fingerlakes area has some amazing microbrews


----------



## cyberbackpacker (Apr 29, 2010)

If anyone before me wants to throw some craft bottle caps in along for the ride, I'd gladly take them too! I'm working on a KegErator top with caps, and figured you alcoholics might be able to help me get it done!


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

cyberbackpacker said:


> If anyone before me wants to throw some craft bottle caps in along for the ride, I'd gladly take them too! I'm working on a KegErator top with caps, and figured you alcoholics might be able to help me get it done!


Dood, pm me with your address and I probably can send you a box of twenty (maybe exaggerating.)


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

*umarth *the Beer Fairy visited me.

tried to send him some pliny and hopsickle...but he muttered something about me and donkeys genitalia...

write up on these 2 will come later.


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

CHUM said:


> write up on these 2 will come later.


That one on your other left is quite tasty, but recommend pacing yourself (see above.) Equus africanus asinus genitalia might very well be in your future otherwise.

Thanks to uMartha I started my evening with:



Quite tasty & reminiscent of our local Hop Session Ale. Thank ****ing dog is wasn't gear*s*head.

I've since moved on to collecting bottle caps...


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

Mondays are always that much more special when you have documentation of the crash.


----------



## Brewtality (Jul 25, 2007)

TroutBum said:


> That one on your other left is quite tasty, but recommend pacing yourself (see above.) Equus africanus asinus genitalia might very well be in your future otherwise.


Equus africanus asinus genitalia - isn't that the scientific name for our current president?



TroutBum said:


> I've since moved on to collecting bottle caps...


Hop Henge has been on my short list for shipping out:thumbsup:
It has been a regular in my fridge for the last couple of weeks.


----------



## tims5377 (Oct 20, 2010)

Brewtality said:


> Hop Henge has been on my short list for shipping out:thumbsup:
> It has been a regular in my fridge for the last couple of weeks.


 
I cant wait! lol


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

TroutBum rocks!

gonna share these at a beer sampling party Francois is hosting this weekend....


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

and for ianick

these go out tomorrow...


----------



## Brewtality (Jul 25, 2007)

Nice choices. Keeping it local:thumbsup:


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm way too trashedt o unersand what is happening on this thread any l onger. We shoudlava includneda ciaars from the get go because those are fuciing awesome, but reall limits the amounts oaf beer you can drinka.Whata whata int he butt.


----------



## tims5377 (Oct 20, 2010)

CHUM said:


> TroutBum rocks!
> 
> gonna share these at a beer sampling party Francois is hosting this weekend....


Good call on the Southern Tier! I shall be including some of that in my shipment.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

umarth gettin' it done.


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

CHUM said:


> TroutBum rocks!
> 
> gonna share these at a beer sampling party Francois is hosting this weekend....


Holy ****. I handed that box to the cranky old USPS lady on *Saturday* morning.

*Saturday.*


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

umarth said:


> I'm way too trashedt o unersand what is happening on this thread any l onger. We shoudlava includneda ciaars from the get go because those are fuciing awesome, but reall limits the amounts oaf beer you can drinka.Whata whata int he butt.


You're my hero. I've never been interested in having a sig line until now.


----------



## henrymiller1 (Apr 25, 2008)

I'M in on Mid Atlantic. Dogfish head kicks all kind of ass. E-bay can't transfer alcohol, but they can ship "collectable bottles"


----------



## Draper84 (Jan 16, 2012)

Dogfishhead destroys all!


----------



## Draper84 (Jan 16, 2012)

Added to the list weeeeet!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

Draper84 said:


> The Fingerlakes area has some amazing microbrews


Having wasted most of my youth in that neighborhood I won't completely throw you under the bus, but I will propose that you expand your horizons.

****ing grapes... that's wine country.


----------



## Draper84 (Jan 16, 2012)

k


TroutBum said:


> Having wasted most of my youth in that neighborhood I won't completely throw you under the bus, but I will propose that you expand your horizons.
> 
> ****ing grapes... that's wine country.


Believe me i know . if anyone would lie a bottle of wine instead. Let me know before its my turn


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

*S-hiT!*

If I'da knowed yoo muthaz wuz agunna do sumpthin' this good ah nevah wooda leff.

--sParty


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Sparticus said:


> If I'da knowed yoo muthaz wuz agunna do sumpthin' this good ah nevah wooda leff.
> 
> --sParty


That's what happens when you cheat on awesome. You can still join in on the beer orgy though, I thInk.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Sparticus said:


> If I'da knowed yoo muthaz wuz agunna do sumpthin' this good ah nevah wooda leff.
> 
> --sParty


Who are you?

-uMarty


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

Sparticus said:


> If I'da knowed yoo muthaz wuz agunna do sumpthin' this good ah nevah wooda leff.
> 
> --sParty


i've got one of these:









bottled on 1/16/2012.

PM me your address and I will send it to you cold.

Love, CHUM

PS - welcome back fugger....


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

I have a styrofoam container that we use to ship 4 bombers at a time that I could donate to this venture. It works well because it fits 4 bombers easily and you can stuff ice packs as packing material to keep things from breaking AND cold. 

let me know if there is interest.


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

Sick!!!


-tRouTbum


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

Dear TroutBum - go to hell you bastid.

The Berkshire Brewing Imperial Stout you sent...and that I can no longer get, was *wicked-good* (or hella-rad in CA speak)

Review:
best Imperial I have ever had...Pitch Black, thin head, chocolate, coffee - ZERO bitterness...moderately carbonated

my wife actually wanted some after a taste...

so in short - I hate you. If the other 3 brews you sent come close to this one i am going to ban you.



Love, 
CHUM


----------



## tims5377 (Oct 20, 2010)

Out of curiosity, where is 'the box' now?
I went and picked up the brews I'm shipping and I might have to buy myself a set to sample


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

tims5377 said:


> Out of curiosity, where is 'the box' now?
> I went and picked up the brews I'm shipping and I might have to buy myself a set to sample


If I'm not mistaken, CHUM just got it from TroutBum--and has it now--and will be sending it to Ianik, or has already.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

monzie said:


> If I'm not mistaken, CHUM just got it from TroutBum--and has it now-*-and will be sending it to Ianik*, or has already.


yup - it was delivered to ianick on 1/26.

waiting to hear if it arrived intact 

PS - just to be clear...TroutBum sent me some really freaking GREAT beer....i hate him now...:madman:

hopefully ianick hates me as much for awesome brews he can no longer get


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

CHUM said:


> If the other 3 brews you sent come close to this one i am going to ban you.


I suspect you shot your wad with the imperial first. It's awfully hard to compete with the west coast hoppy stuff, but hopefully you won't completely trash me after you finish the other three.

ps. fresh Berkshire Brewing growlers are way better. If'n you ban me than I won't have your address anymore.... mmm'kay?

Jus sayin'

pps. Time for lunch


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

Oooooh, looky what I found tonight. I've never been able to get anything other than weird looks out here when I mention Ninkasi.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

TroutBum said:


> Oooooh, looky what I found tonight. I've never been able to get anything other than weird looks out here when I mention Ninkasi..


it's a good one :thumbsup:


----------



## Brewtality (Jul 25, 2007)

I picked up the last bottle for my shipment tonight.
Tims5377, I hope you are ready for some tasty brews:thumbsup:

Now where is that damned box at??

- bRewtaliTy


----------



## unicorn (Sep 24, 2010)

So I am wondering if there would be room in the box for possibly 5 or 6 12 oz'ers? I am having a somewhat difficult time finding what I want in bombers over here in MI but still want to supply an ample amount of beer.
Also hurry that box along I am still a number of names down and I can hardly wait to send out my shipment, let alone get one...


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

^My shipment will have to be 12ozers since Memphis is a little thin on breweries. My plan was to put what I could in there and include a couple of Nashville offerings


----------



## tims5377 (Oct 20, 2010)

*Spoiler alert*



Brewtality said:


> I picked up the last bottle for my shipment tonight.
> Tims5377, I hope you are ready for some tasty brews:thumbsup:
> 
> Now where is that damned box at??
> ...


So ready! lol

I know the suspense is killing me. I have had these sitting on the counter for a week and have had to look at them every day and not drink them :madman: that box better get here soon or dapperdan might get other bottles


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

The box full of goodies is on it's way to Mountain_Smith. It was delayed a bit because my dad took a ride in the ambulance and has been in the hospital for a week. Sorry for the delay.

CHUM sent me an amazing array of beers. Only 1 left! Saving it for the super bowl party. 
(homebrewing a Pliny the Elder knockoff is now at the top of my list)


----------



## Mountain_Smith (Aug 11, 2004)

ianick said:


> The box full of goodies is on it's way to Mountain_Smith.


SWEET! Can't wait! The downside is, now every time my phone rings, I am going to expect it to be the USPS trying to deliver my tasty treat!

For those of you down the line, I'll do my best for a speedy turn-around, but lately my midweek schedule is tough for this.


----------



## grumblingcrustacean (Jan 31, 2006)

CHUM said:


> all i know is the 'icer' might win a permanent vacation at ban'd camp


This one time, at ban'd camp...I stuck a 40 in...um...yeah

Count me in.

-j


----------



## Brewtality (Jul 25, 2007)

ianick said:


> The box full of goodies is on it's way to Mountain_Smith.





Mountain_Smith said:


> SWEET! Can't wait!


Thanks for the updates guys.:thumbsup:


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

I may post some teaser pictures this Monday of the stuff I am sending to Brewtality. I don"t want to give them away but am way exited about the reaction they get from ya.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Sorry that I've been a little AWOL. I'll update the list here soon. 

I do hate that I am not seeing an asston of photos and reviews.


----------



## Mountain_Smith (Aug 11, 2004)

umarth said:


> I do hate that I am not seeing an asston of photos and reviews.


Ditto. Let's pick it up guys! At least a list of what you got so we can be jealous.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

umartha da grump sent me a couple brews....the Oakshire Watershed IPA was one of them

cracked it open last nite....

Review:
Well rounded West coast IPA. Not overly hoppy or bitter...just about right. Medium bodied, medium carbonated....

*all around Good IPA.*..

then i had a Sculpin right after - that wasn't fair to compare the 2 :lol:


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

Two good ones from this weekend.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

OK...LazyBass (Troutbum) sent me a CBC 'The Audacity of Hops'. A Belgian style DIPA..

Review:
I have only tried 1 other to compare this Belgian DIPA to - a Stone Cali-Belgique IPA...

the CBC Audacity does not disappoint....this brew hits you with a nice HOP-POP up front and a fruity finish...

Not as strong hop-flavored as I would expect from a Double....but a nice surprise an how well balanced it is..

But overall - I still think Belgian style (D)IPA's are funky...good...but funky. I will compare to a Green Flash La'Freak later this week to see if my opinion changes..


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

my wife surprised me a case of these:










hope they're good....


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

CHUM said:


> my wife surprised me a case of these:
> 
> hope they're good....


Well, they are not bad...

We'll see how much of a factor personal taste is...


----------



## Brewtality (Jul 25, 2007)

CHUM said:


> hope they're good....


I like them. Good filler beer:thumbsup:


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

Chum.. I can't tell if you're saying Sculpin is a good or bad beer... just wondering


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

stubecontinued said:


> Chum.. I can't tell if you're saying Sculpin is a good or bad beer... just wondering


go here:
The Top 5 IPAs in the World - Los Angeles Restaurants and Dining - Squid Ink

Sculpin kicks butt.


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

Ok. Just checking I had it a month ago or so here in SF and loved it. The bartender was just fawning over it too. I guess I need to find some Pliny, I haven't had that for two or three years and it seems to be the forum favorite.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

CHUM said:


> go here:
> Sculpin kicks butt.


Only in California can all the best IPAs in the world be from... California. ****ing stupid state.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

umarth said:


> Only in California can all the best IPAs in the world be from... California. ****ing stupid state.


:nono:
India Pale Ale (IPA) - Ratings - Pictures - Information - RateBeer.com

Top Beers - American IPA - BeerAdvocate

ya goof


edit: OK jurkface...send me your address and i'll ship you a Sculpin and Pliny...the you'll see the light


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

CHUM said:


> edit: OK jurkface...send me your address and i'll ship you a Sculpin and Pliny...the you'll see the light


No waggy fingers. Your first link was an LA Weekly article claiming the top five beers in the world were from CA. Actual quote- 'So without further ado, here are the five best IPAs in the world, meaning California."

Your other links definitely support a more rational claim.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

To be fair, according to Californians the only country that exists is CA. 

Now, for pics of the beer I'm sending out. No full frontal cuz I gotta keeps it classy.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Those are huge. Sorry. anyone know how to make them not huge shitty pictures but small shitty pictures?


----------



## Brewtality (Jul 25, 2007)

umarth said:


> Only in California can all the best IPAs in the world be from... California. ****ing stupid state.


HAHA



monzie said:


> To be fair, according to Californians the only country that exists is CA.


Uhhmm, ya, so? Isn't it?

Are you sending all of those beers?:thumbsup:


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Nah, I really want to but I know they're not all gonna fit. And I can't decide what to send. It's pretty damn frustrating. I can list them all and you choose what you want to try. I may just send all the limited ones though.


----------



## Mountain_Smith (Aug 11, 2004)

Well, our postal carrier really sucks. Their attempt to 'deliver' my package yesterday (or what I assume was ianick's tasty package) was just to slip a "Sorry we missed you. . .come to the post office and get your sh!t" note in our mail box without even trying to get us to buzz them in the front door of our building. It's been an ongoing issue, and yesterday's slip up got another formal complaint with the route master.

Anywho, I tried to get it tonight, but the Post Office was closed by the time I was able to get to the post office. I'll pick it up on Friday, and try to do a same day turnaround to cyberbackpacker.

As a side note, I attended Anchor Brewing's Zymaster Series Release Party tonight. Here's some more about their first tasty release in this series: Anchor Zymaster Series #1 to be a lager | Beernews.org


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Mountain_Smith said:


> Well, our postal carrier really sucks. Their attempt to 'deliver' my package yesterday (or what I assume was ianick's tasty package) was just to slip a "Sorry we missed you. . .come to the post office and get your sh!t" note in our mail box without even trying to get us to buzz them in the front door of our building. It's been an ongoing issue, and yesterday's slip up got another formal complaint with the route master.
> 
> Anywho, I tried to get it tonight, but the Post Office was closed by the time I was able to get to the post office. I'll pick it up on Friday, and try to do a same day turnaround to cyberbackpacker.
> 
> As a side note, I attended Anchor Brewing's Zymaster Series Release Party tonight. Here's some more about their first tasty release in this series: Anchor Zymaster Series #1 to be a lager | Beernews.org


Don't bust too much ass- we're doing pretty well with the time turnaround so far. I really like Anchor Steam. Tastes like no other beer...


----------



## cyberbackpacker (Apr 29, 2010)

That does suck, but don't sweat the turnaround too much as Umarth says. However, I am excited to see what you have stashed in that box for me that you posted in the other thread! And jealous on the Anchor tasting... one of my favorite breweries! :thumbsup:



Mountain_Smith said:


> Well, our postal carrier really sucks. Their attempt to 'deliver' my package yesterday (or what I assume was ianick's tasty package) was just to slip a "Sorry we missed you. . .come to the post office and get your sh!t" note in our mail box without even trying to get us to buzz them in the front door of our building. It's been an ongoing issue, and yesterday's slip up got another formal complaint with the route master.
> 
> Anywho, I tried to get it tonight, but the Post Office was closed by the time I was able to get to the post office. I'll pick it up on Friday, and try to do a same day turnaround to cyberbackpacker.
> 
> As a side note, I attended Anchor Brewing's Zymaster Series Release Party tonight. Here's some more about their first tasty release in this series: Anchor Zymaster Series #1 to be a lager | Beernews.org


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

CHUM said:


> my wife surprised me a case of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





umarth said:


> Well, they are not bad...
> 
> We'll see how much of a factor personal taste is...


i like'em - a lot.

very good Pale Ale :thumbsup:...malty up front with a hoppy finish. not too thin and lingers a bit.

a very, very good 'daily' drinker....it will be replacing my Lagunitas IPA for as long as it lasts...

currently I can get them for $22 a case - not too bad IMO


----------



## Brewtality (Jul 25, 2007)

monzie said:


> Nah, I really want to but I know they're not all gonna fit. And I can't decide what to send. It's pretty damn frustrating. I can list them all and you choose what you want to try. I may just send all the limited ones though.


I have been having the same issues. So many good brews, what to send?

I think I have figured out most all of the beers in your pics. A little bit of interweb spy work. A lot of good options there, but I'm not going to help your decision making proccess


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

I give.

West coast hops are the ****. Really. As much as I like beer,I've been firmly corrected... you ****ers with your Willimette this & that have it down.

Stouts? Not so much.. so I here doth proclaim an open invitation to trade goods. I'll refer to Chum'ster if'n you need a reference on Least Coast material.


----------



## Brewtality (Jul 25, 2007)

TroutBum said:


> I give.
> 
> Stouts? Not so much.. so I here doth proclaim an open invitation to trade goods.


Now listen here MinnowSlacker.

I dare you to put up any East Coast stout swill up against an Old Rasputin RIS or Deschutes The Abyss.

Don't make me break into my secret stash:nono::smilewinkgrin:


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

TroutBum said:


> I give.
> 
> West coast hops are the ****. Really. As much as I like beer,I've been firmly corrected... you ****ers with your Willimette this & that have it down.
> 
> Stouts? Not so much.. so I here doth proclaim an open invitation to trade goods. I'll refer to Chum'ster if'n you need a reference on Least Coast material.


Hot damn. It is a sad day for Orygun. Wicked burn. If you want moar IPAs, I can make it rain.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

TroutBum said:


> I give.
> 
> West coast hops are the ****. Really. As much as I like beer,I've been firmly corrected... you ****ers with your Willimette this & that have it down.
> 
> Stouts? Not so much.. so I here doth proclaim an open invitation to trade goods. I'll refer to Chum'ster if'n you need a reference on Least Coast material...


in - whatchoo want?

do you prefer you palate completely obliterated in left coast hoppy excess....or are you more of a connoisseur that would like to sample some of the 'higher' rated hop'splosions?

if you answer quick-like I gots a bottle of Drake's Hopocalypse sitting in my fridge....and a Hopsickle if you want something flavored like a burnt porcupine fetus dipped in sap...

then there's always Pliny and Scuplin and AleSmith, etc..etc..etc...

* drank a Lagunitas Imperial Stout last night....it pales in comparison to the Berkshire you sent *


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

CHUM said:


> * drank a Lagunitas Imperial Stout last night....it pales in comparison to the Berkshire you sent *


I think that Ninkasi Imperiale is fairly similar to the Lagunitas Imperial Stout. I like them, but I prefer IPAs. I think TroutBum is ****ing with my mind about Stouts being way better on the Least, but ****, you go back it up...

Am I missing a whole 'nother beer world here? Not fair.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

umarth said:


> I think that Ninkasi Imperiale is fairly similar to the Lagunitas Imperial Stout. I like them, but I prefer IPAs. I think TroutBum is ****ing with my mind about Stouts being way better on the Least, but ****, you go back it up...
> 
> Am I missing a whole 'nother beer world here? Not fair.


Sexual Chocolate is being brewed/released soonish/now. If I can get m hands on any I'll send a bottle your way. I was told by a reputable source it's more sought after than Hopslam. It's brewed down the road from my house and I still have a hard time acquiring bottles.

This goes for anyone else too. If I get it and you want it, first come, first serve. I'll keep everyone posted.

UPDATE: Just found out I slept on it this year. They only sell bottles out of the brewery and it's on draught there as well; no growlers allowed. Sorry everyone, maybe next year.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

monzie said:


> update: Just found out i slept on it this year. They only sell bottles out of the brewery and it's on draught there as well; no growlers allowed. Sorry everyone, maybe next year.


fuuuuuck ballllzzzzz


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

umarth said:


> fuuuuuck ballllzzzzz


Yeah dude, I'm super pissed....


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

I heart Tuesdays





Brewtality said:


> I dare you to put up any East Coast stout swill up against an Old Rasputin RIS or Deschutes The Abyss.


The Abyss continues to elude me. I have high expectations as it's been at the top of my hit list for some time.



umarth said:


> Am I missing a whole 'nother beer world here? Not fair.


Not so much, but kinda sorta. I'm brewing up another care package with your name on it.



CHUM said:


> in - whatchoo want?


I was pretty ****ing giddy when I stumbled on the Sculpin tonight. I want to fondle it a bit.. you know, for perspective. Having never had the infamous Pliny... how do they stack up?

ps. I've a couple more on tap for ya.. how did you fare with the others I sent?



CHUM said:


> if you want something flavored like a burnt porcupine fetus dipped in sap...


speechless.


----------



## Brewtality (Jul 25, 2007)

TroutBum said:


> The Abyss continues to elude me. I have high expectations as it's been at the top of my hit list for some time.


PM me an adress to ship to.



> I was pretty ****ing giddy when I stumbled on the Sculpin tonight. I want to fondle it a bit.. you know, for perspective. Having never had the infamous Pliny... how do they stack up?


I personally prefer the Sculpin over Pliny. I know thats sacrilage to say but **** it, its the truth.
Sculpin is alive with grapefruit, pineapple, citrus. Its refreshing. Pliny is ok, but the flavors don't shine as well as Sculpin.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Brewtality said:


> PM me an adress to ship to.
> 
> I personally prefer the Sculpin over Pliny. I know thats sacrilage to say *but ***** it, its the truth.
> Sculpin is alive with grapefruit, pineapple, citrus. Its refreshing. Pliny is ok, but the flavors don't shine as well as Sculpin.


You said but(t) ****. Heh.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

TroutBum said:


> ...I was pretty ****ing giddy when I stumbled on the Sculpin tonight. I want to fondle it a bit.. you know, for perspective. Having never had the infamous Pliny... how do they stack up?
> 
> ps. I've a couple more on tap for ya.. how did you fare with the others I sent?..


I'm with Brewtality - I prefer Sculpin over Pliny. But it's not really a fair comparison - Sculpin is an IPA and Pliny is a DIPA.

I am tackling the Southern Tier Black Ale tonight or tomorrow - I am trying to make these last and share with friends. The Hop Session Ale will be last.

i've reviewed the Berkshire and CBC ya sent (and damn that Berkshire was GOOD)

if you want GREAT hoppy brews I have a couple that will make your head twist - I will try and chase down a Pliny.....but those buggers are hard to come by if you don't live within 50 miles of the brewery.

if you PM me your address I can send out 2 tomorrow (no Pliny yet though).

EDIT: the Wipe-Out IPA you have is very good. Grab a Mongo IPA next time if you want better (same brewery)


----------



## cyberbackpacker (Apr 29, 2010)

Got the box today, but have not had a chance to break into it yet. Hopefully will get it sent back out tomorrow; I feel like a kid at Christmas!


----------



## Mountain_Smith (Aug 11, 2004)

cyberbackpacker said:


> Got the box today, but have not had a chance to break into it yet. Hopefully will get it sent back out tomorrow; I feel like a kid at Christmas!


Awesome. . .hope you enjoy them!


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Just got the box! Its opened and I have the pics to prove it. Brewtities, I'm going to try and get it out to you tomorrow around 1:30pm. I still haven't picked the beers, though I have an idea. Anway, here's the pics and list:


----------



## Brewtality (Jul 25, 2007)

monzie said:


> Brewtities, I'm going to try and get it out to you tomorrow around 1:30pm. I still haven't picked the beers, though I have an idea.


I'll tell the wife to watch for it:thumbsup:
I normally have packages sent to my work since we have a shipping clerk full time. But I did not think they would approve of this package too much:nono:

That bottle of Dark Farmhouse Ale looks interesting. Who brews it? Give us a review when you open it.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Dropped the package off today at 12.55. Dude asked what was in there; I said yeast samples. His reply: I know what that means, you realize you get in trouble if they find out. Yep. I'm stoked I got as much into the box as I did. That being said, you may be the first to get a "devalued" bottle. Hopefully not bough.


----------



## cyberbackpacker (Apr 29, 2010)

Here is what I got from Mountain Smith... hope to crack one of them this weekend. I am super stoked about the barrel aged Old Rasputin though!


----------



## Mountain_Smith (Aug 11, 2004)

Here's my haul from ianick:










I drank the Madhouse Hopburst IPA this weekend with some friends, and we really enjoyed it. The Hopburst uses a different hopping method (hop bursting?) where a majority of hops are added late in the boil. This is supposed to add more bitterness and hop nose. I'd say it worked, and I'm a fan. One thing I noticed is how malty this IPA was, and I'm wondering if that's also a result of their method? For those that may not be familiar most recipes add hops three times throughout the boil at the beginning, near the end, and at the end. These hop additions are typically for bittering, flavoring, and aroma in that order.

I haven't had the Millstream Back Road Stout yet. . .but oddly enough, I was at the Millstream brewery just a few months ago. Talk about a coincidence, as this place is really off the beaten path. . .It's in Iowa for starters ;-) I am going to try to find some time to enjoy that this weekend.

As an administrative note, here's what the box looked like when I received it:










It was pretty beat up, and the bottle of 312 had leaked a bit as a result. I haven't cracked it open yet, but I am expecting it to be flat when I do. I'm thinking everyone should plan on sending a fresh box with their delicious beer. After all, the boxes are free!


----------



## Brewtality (Jul 25, 2007)

cyberbackpacker said:


> I am super stoked about the barrel aged Old Rasputin though!


And you should be. One of the most amazing RIS's I have ever tasted. I have one waiting for a cross country trip


----------



## cyberbackpacker (Apr 29, 2010)

Yeah... between the Old Rasputin, the Sierra 30th Fritz Maytag (Anchor)/Ken Grossman collaboration stout, and the Aphotic porter I have three quality beers that would do very nicely being laid down and cellared for a while. I don't see that happening though considering I have never managed to "save" any beers up to now, and I am too anxious to drink these!


----------



## Brewtality (Jul 25, 2007)

Blue Santa left a gift package on my door step this afternoon.









Box is in decent shape. Corners crushed in a little. Clearly fully packed:thumbsup:

I had a couple things to take care of before I could open it. I was not expecting so much beer:eekster:









What can I say? I'm excited to try all of these. 
I love Scotch Ales. 
The Sweetwater bottle caps are covered in wax, normally a sign of good stuff inside.:cornut: 
I doubt the Terrapin Chocolate Milk Stout will be around after tonight.
The hop bill on the Hoppyum IPA looks similar to a local IPA. Looking forward to trying that to compare.
The Dark Cloud is a Munich style Dunkel lager. I don't normally drink a lot of lagers, except for Octoberfests. But its always good to try new things. And I do like Munich lagers.

The box will ship out first thing Monday morning:thumbsup:


----------



## tims5377 (Oct 20, 2010)

What a turn of luck! The box will arrive just at the end of finals week and in time for spring break! I'm so excited! I cant waittttttt! lol

sorry for the excited 14 year old girl rant


----------



## grumblingcrustacean (Jan 31, 2006)

tims5377 said:


> sorry for the excited 14 year old girl rant


Just don't go play doctor with any of the bottles...

So, a general question -- should we be waiting for the chain to make it down the list? Or should we be sending as assigned?

CBizzie and I have had our private moment involving IPAs, despite UPS claiming "something broke in shipment" and the 22oz Hopstoopid disappearing, despite the rest of the content looking like it was intact. (the Sculpin made it to CBiz...)

I've sent my address/pinged my counterpart to no avail.

-j


----------



## Brewtality (Jul 25, 2007)

grumblingcrustacean said:


> Just don't go play doctor with any of the bottles...
> 
> So, a general question -- should we be waiting for the chain to make it down the list? Or should we be sending as assigned?


The original intent (as I read it) was for everybody to wait for your turn. Theoretically, we would send around the same box, back and forth, but I the box itself has been replaced several times. I know I got a new box today.

Tim, its on its way. Hope you enjoy!!


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Brewtality said:


> The original intent (as I read it) was for everybody to wait for your turn. Theoretically, we would send around the same box, back and forth, but I the box itself has been replaced several times. I know I got a new box today.
> 
> Tim, its on its way. Hope you enjoy!!


That was the same box I got. I packed it differently though. And that's pretty much how I thought it should work too. So pumped for all the beers exchanging hands. Everyone is getting the hook-up for sure.


----------



## jeeper006 (May 8, 2009)

im all for this... We have an Abita Brewery here in Louisiana with quite a few different brews to choose from!!


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Glad everything is going well. I thought for sure this would have blown up in some way or another by now.

I will say the USPS Priority Flat Rate boxes suck some serious ass. Do they have to drop them out of the truck or something before delivery?


----------



## grumblingcrustacean (Jan 31, 2006)

Got an early gift from CBizzie. Looks like some tasty stuff.


__
http://instagr.am/p/HpjfO-iq7f/

-j


----------



## cyberbackpacker (Apr 29, 2010)

Sipping on my Lagunitas IPA; I could drink a few of these, that is for certain. Nice aroma, piney with a slight hint of citrus. For an IPA pretty malt forward, not bitter, but good hop flavor and aroma.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Drinking the Short's Brewing Good Humans. It's a rich, deep red, almost brown color. Smell is sugary. Taste is malty and a slight alcohol with a bit of hops after. Freakin' delicious. I kind of want another now.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Here's a pic from last night. The computer didn't recognize it as being in the camera for whatever reason when I posted.


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

*Hey Nor'easterner's*

Completely irregardless of the swap, I'm throwing out a plug for a new-to-me-brew. Blatant Brewery is a bit of a gypsy'esque situation, but the heritage is strong & the IPA tasty. I'll be stocking up tomorrow if anyone wants to play the barter game. IMO this brew is on par with some of the recent west coast options I've experienced.

Highly recommended.

digboston article

beer-snobs-are-us



ps. Hey CHUMbucket... good call on the Mongo, quite nice.

pps. Hey Brewtaurus... I'm promising nasty favors in exchange for an Abyss. pm forthcoming.


----------



## captain.igloo (Oct 7, 2009)

I would have dream to open a parcel with those presents inside, but unfortunaltly, I'm french and not admit to participate. And you are missing my home made beer to...


----------



## augstwest (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm not sure what single speed has to do with beer, I'm glad y'all enjoy it I for one just love the ride. I'm 41 and gave up the beer long ago for me it was a death sentence, I for one support your right to enjoy a cold one after every ride. If you feel that however the beer is running your life please get help. I'd be happy to help you if I can.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

augstwest said:


> I'm not sure what single speed has to do with beer, I'm glad y'all enjoy it I for one just love the ride. I'm 41 and gave up the beer long ago for me it was a death sentence, I for one support your right to enjoy a cold one after every ride. If you feel that however the beer is running your life please get help. I'd be happy to help you if I can.


Beer is running my life, but it makes better decisions that I do.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

After today hot ride it was the second one that went down, the first turned to steam. A gem of a brewery in Fremantle, WA, Australia.


----------



## augstwest (Feb 25, 2012)

amen brother it makes better ones then me too, beer doesn't lock itself on to a bike and ride as fast as it can at rocks trees and cliff's be strong fellow single speeders.


----------



## Brewtality (Jul 25, 2007)

*Updates???*

Where is the box?

I sent it off to Tim several weeks ago, but haven't heard anything since then.
Whats the deal??
Where are all the beer pics?


----------



## tims5377 (Oct 20, 2010)

The box arrived while I was on Spring break. I just got it a few days ago and will be sending it out tomorrow. Looks like some tasty treats in there! Cant wait to break into them!


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

How do people wait so long with beers? If I get a box, they are gone in 48 hours.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

umarth said:


> How do people wait so long with beers? If I get a box, they are gone in 48 hours.


I am going to try and hang onto the Critical Hit ya sent me for a year....

i don't have high hopes of succeeding though


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

Southern Tier
Iniquity (Imperial Black Ale)

From Troutbum.

Dark dark dark beer - it is black....black as umarth's hole*.
light aroma - medium body - very very good.
raisin, burnt coffee - non lingering after taste with a medium hop punch.
wish I could get again

* *umarth's hole = blech*


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

CHUM said:


> * *umarth's hole = blech*


Well.... yeah.

Raisin? Your buds are far too advanced for myself. Regardless, it brings my drunk ass joy to provide for those less fortunate.

I've been distracted with productive things like work of late... where do we stand? I expected far more reviews, but like uMartha, beer doesn't linger long here either, so...

I've been overly impressed with the west coast IPA's. NInkasi seems to be my fav thus far, mostly because I find it very drinkable, balanced... I like the citrus tones.

My wow factor was the Cascadian Ale from Deschutes... wish we had more like that around here.

The only mishap seems to be the Ninkasi stout that neither I nor my wife could finish. I can't explain it. Blech.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Dood. Give me a wish list and I can probably comply...

My ******* gets too much attention on this site.


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

Shameless plug for a good thread:
http://forums.mtbr.com/beer-forum/beer-bikes-picture-thread-769173.html


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

umarth said:


> Dood. Give me a wish list and I can probably comply...
> 
> My ******* gets too much attention on this site.


school me on 'Chainbreaker' IPA...


----------



## dapperdan (Jul 25, 2008)

Box arrived at my door today....perfect timing as it is a tad on the warm side. Nothing better then going out for a 60+mile day and coming home to a treat like that. It is unpacked and will be repacked on on its way no later then tuesday. I'll post some pics shortly.
Cheers
DapperD


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

CHUM said:


> school me on 'Chainbreaker' IPA...


I haven't seen it yet, but when I do, I'll snag a bottle (or two) for shipping.


----------



## ghost_rider_x (Nov 14, 2010)

dapperdan said:


> Box arrived at my door today....perfect timing as it is a tad on the warm side. Nothing better then going out for a 60+mile day and coming home to a treat like that. It is unpacked and will be repacked on on its way no later then tuesday. I'll post some pics shortly.
> Cheers
> DapperD


This means beer is coming my way!!!

I have some awesome beers waiting to go out. Though, I must admit a couple of the bombers i had stored I dipped into.


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

*Yaaaawwwwn*


----------



## ghost_rider_x (Nov 14, 2010)

beer is here!!










dying to try that barrel aged imperial red...sound great










shipment will go out monday


----------



## dapperdan (Jul 25, 2008)

Sweetness!! Glad it arrived safe and sound, I have mine still chilling in the beer fridge waiting the taste testing. I'm thinking I will have to get pics posted this weekend after my long ride. Let me know what you think I hope I represented the SW well.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Jesus titty-****ing Christ this beer is good!


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

monzie said:


> Jesus titty-****ing Christ this beer is good!


damn you monzie! damn you to hell!

I have been wanting a goddamn Hopslam for-freaking-ever.

the harassment will begin shortly....


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

If it makes you feel any better, it was more delicious than all of the god's ambrosia combined with Tony Montoya's coke habit in one beer.


----------



## grumblingcrustacean (Jan 31, 2006)

I'm pretty sure CHUM is a KNOB as outlined in the graphic...


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

monzie said:


> If it makes you feel any better, it was more delicious than all of the god's ambrosia combined with Tony Montoya's coke habit in one beer.





grumblingcrustacean said:


> I'm pretty sure CHUM is a KNOB as outlined in the graphic...


game on.....


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Then I suggest you find a place to play. 














Sick burn!


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

monzie said:


> Then I suggest you find a place to play.


point 1 = CHUM.

your turn

:lol:


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Did you read the white text? I'm fairly certain I made it clear I won tha round. Duh.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Also, my avatar is the ****, thank you.


----------



## BigE610 (Oct 24, 2007)

CHUM said:


> damn you monzie! damn you to hell!
> 
> I have been wanting a goddamn Hopslam for-freaking-ever.
> 
> the harassment will begin shortly....


i have a few


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

ghost_rider_x said:


> beer is here!!
> 
> shipment will go out monday


Did it go out? Getting antsy....


----------



## trailof (Mar 18, 2010)

So how does a guy get into this mailing 'round beer stuff? I'd say I owe the thread some thanks for giving me reviews of beers to try. Just had some Stone Levitations and Flying Dog Doggie Style pale ales and they were definitely good. Referring to the Flying Dog, the GF said "it always is..." :thumbsup:

I'm in Ohio in a rural area so it may be tough to drum up something unique to the region but I'm up to the task! Maybe Great Lakes or is that too widely distributed now? We just visited Great Lakes Brewery a couple weeks ago on a trip to Ray's and it was amazing fresh like that.

Or Mad Anthony Mad Anthony Brewing Company ? Close to nice riding at Winona Lake in Warsaw, IN, here in the Ohio/Indiana flat lands.

But I'd like some of the coast stuff we don't get here!

Come on umarth, let me in! You know you love me.


----------



## cyberbackpacker (Apr 29, 2010)

monzie said:


> Jesus titty-****ing Christ this beer is good!


I am glad you enjoyed... I'll just say that if you had consumed it 2-3 weeks ago it would have been even better!  Drink this one fresh IMO. There is always next year... :thumbsup:


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

jmmorath said:


> Did it go out? Getting antsy....


I hope this thing didn't just take a big dump...

Has it been about 3-4 weeks since the last delivery?


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

i can't wait until the next rev comes my way (i'm an impatient bastid).

sooooo when BigE610 says he has some 'Hop Slam' for me I jump at the opportunity...

picked up some very nice West Coast Hoppiness to ship his way - will post pics later.

He has to decide on 3 bombers - i'll add one or two 12oz'rs along (a Hoptimum for example)


----------



## ghost_rider_x (Nov 14, 2010)

sent out my beer almost 2 weeks ago and found it returned to my doorstep today. box had seen better days and label was all torn up. some of the beer was damaged, but most was ok. talked to jmmorath and all is well. new box, new beer will go out tomorrow. he may send his shipment early. happy drinking.


----------



## mlacey (Sep 1, 2011)

Yo. I'd like in. Do I need to get on the wait list or am I paired with FlintPaper? I'm in MN. We've had an explosion of small breweries open the last few years.


----------



## grumblingcrustacean (Jan 31, 2006)

Given how long things are taking, my downstream buddy and I already swapped some local (to us) brews to mutual satisfaction. If anyone outside the bay area wants to do a regional swap, drop me a PM.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

OK - here's what I got for BigE610:









what 3 bombers does he want?

and I'll throw in all three 12oz'ers of they fit..

if not he'll get a Hoptimum fer sure.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

DIY bottle opener made from rear dropout :thumbsup:


----------



## struggleT (Feb 7, 2009)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> DIY bottle opener made from rear dropout :thumbsup:


Got mine ready...


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

Thank you BigE610....I am one of the few currently enjoying one of these on the West Coast


----------



## grumblingcrustacean (Jan 31, 2006)

*i see...*



CHUM said:


> Thank you BigE610....I am one of the few currently enjoying one of these on the West Coast


Is this the real reason you missed riding the other night? Didn't want to share?

:skep:


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

grumblingcrustacean said:


> Is this the real reason you missed riding the other night? Didn't want to share?
> 
> :skep:


:lol:

that beer I was not gonna share with anyone 

I'm going out tonight for a short spin


----------



## BigE610 (Oct 24, 2007)

CHUM said:


> Thank you BigE610....I am one of the few currently enjoying one of these on the West Coast


I hope you enjoyed it. Im glad it made it there safely.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

This isn't over yet! 

There was a glitch on shipping between ghost rider x and me but it's squared away I believe. 

StruggleT-I'm sending you beers next week from far northern Utah on the Utah/Idaho/Wyoming border. Soon you'll have a sampling of beers from Utah, Idaho, Wyoming, and Montana


----------



## struggleT (Feb 7, 2009)

jmmorath said:


> This isn't over yet!
> 
> There was a glitch on shipping between ghost rider x and me but it's squared away I believe.
> 
> StruggleT-I'm sending you beers next week from far northern Utah on the Utah/Idaho/Wyoming border. Soon you'll have a sampling of beers from Utah, Idaho, Wyoming, and Montana


Can't wait! Glad this thing is rolling again. In the meantime it led me to discover some really good local products I hadn't bothered trying yet... and some weird ones.

Andrea138, you said you're not picky...


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

Nope, I'm totally up for weird ones if you find one that needs passing on!


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

bumpity nudge

While the fiery crash was spectacular & disappointing all at once, I must learn & move on... which means I'm bored with my brew collection. 


Let's share.


----------



## grumblingcrustacean (Jan 31, 2006)

So very thirsty...

I suspect this whole thread was a pyramid scheme to get beer for CHUM. He's that kinda shady.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

Yeah... it died out as the box was supposed to come to me


----------



## BigE610 (Oct 24, 2007)

Andrea138 said:


> Yeah... it died out as the box was supposed to come to me


Ill trade with yah if you want. I love trading beers. what part of the country you from


----------



## tims5377 (Oct 20, 2010)

Not to dig up a year old thread... well kinda... anyways would there be interest in setting up a little exchange once again? Last time I thought it was very successful and a good experience for most!

If there is, lets get a new thread going and let it rip


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I'd be interested. Just not sure there's much for me to throw in that's from my area. I live in beer purgatory.


----------



## cyberbackpacker (Apr 29, 2010)

I'd be in to do it again...


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

I've got an extra bottle of Firestone Walker's 2013 Parabola Russian Imperial Stout sitting around...
Parabola - Firestone Walker Brewing Co. - Paso Robles, CA - BeerAdvocate

I would like a 6 pack of Three Floyd's Zombie Dust if anyone has any 

Pretty sure the cost is about the same.


----------



## cyberbackpacker (Apr 29, 2010)

D'oh, I just finished off my last Zombie Dust... how about Founders KBS?


----------



## BigE610 (Oct 24, 2007)

i might be able to get some zombie dust.


----------



## tims5377 (Oct 20, 2010)

If anyone is interested in anything from the upstate NY area (or a few of my faves) I would like some pliny the elder


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

cyberbackpacker said:


> D'oh, I just finished off my last Zombie Dust... how about Founders KBS?


Sorry - not interested in Kentucky Breakfast Stout (even though the reviews are through the roof)



BigE610 said:


> i might be able to get some zombie dust.


Groovy - I am a HUGE fan of Citra hops.

and to the OP mr. umarth - he sent me this in January, 2012.....I cracked this in early December '12....









bottle #1150 of 5000

it was freaking rad.


----------



## tims5377 (Oct 20, 2010)

CHUM said:


> and to the OP mr. umarth - he sent me this in January, 2012.....I cracked this in early December '12....


im surprised he hasnt chimed in here since it has been revived. He on MTBR hiatus again?


----------



## dapperdan (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm in......was awesome to get some goodies last time!! Just keep me posted....


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

Count me in too!


Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

CHUM said:


> It was freaking rad.


Yes. Yes it was.

I'm a lucky ****er thinking about a repeat offense soon...


Untitled by scc4, on Flickr

Tonight's fare is a Cahoot's Double Rye IPA. She's limited, but I have moar, which brings me to the swappage. Yes, I'm in.

ps. I'll be in VT this w/e stashing the **** out of some Heady Topper.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

(zombie)

I had forgotten about this and now I live in a pretty shitty beer locale... which leaves me nothing to drown out my sorrows with....

xoxoxo, guys.


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)

I recall you were up in.. Eugene? Where you at now?


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Boise now. Meh.


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

michaelscott said:


> Where you at now?


corner of Degenerate & Disheveled, I'm sure.



umarth said:


> Boise now. Meh.


But the fishing.... so ****ing fab.

ps. shame about departing hop'ville.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

umarth said:


> Boise now. Meh.


you get three floyd's out there.

find me war mullet or zombie dust and I will scare up something rad for you out here in Norcal


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

I don't fish. I bike and I run. I won't ***** too much though- pretty sure I'll be back in PDX in the next six months. Then I can send you a decent brew mix if you are needing it. I visit my parents every once in a while and during those weekends I try to consume my body weight in hoppy beers.



CHUM said:


> you get three floyd's out there.
> 
> find me war mullet or zombie dust and I will scare up something rad for you out here in Norcal


I think someone is confused.


----------



## clarkrw3 (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm in what happened to this list??


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Yeah, is this gonna happen again? I'm in the Seattle area, we've got a few good beers fo sho. I'd love to share some Elysian or other great beers from up here. I could even sent some ninkasi to umarth if he's fiendin.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

umarth said:


> ...I think someone is confused.


pewp.....

i'll find something in your area....somewhere.

EDIT: OK...tricky in Idaho. But y'all get Southern Tier:
Choklat is worth a shot (Choklat - Southern Tier Brewing Company - Lakewood, NY - BeerAdvocate)

so Barrel Aged Seven Devils Imperial Stout (Barrel Aged Seven Devils Imperial Stout (Brewers' Private Reserve) - Sockeye Grill & Brewery - Boise, ID - BeerAdvocate) would be worth a shot.

then ya guys get Goose Islands Bourbon County Stout (I missed the boat on that one here)...or hell, any imp stout form goose island rocks.

Anyways...just send me you address and I'll send you some homebrew - I got a nice single hopped DIPA wreaking of Citra (9%) which will be perfect in about a week...a pretty good oatmeal stout (6.5%) and an experimental Oatmeal Russian Imperial stout (won't be ready for another 5 or 6 weeks...but you can shelf it).

LMK and I'll ship them off to ya.
PS - I do have a Black Tuesday but I'm not gunna share


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)

im wasted


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

I can snag a couple Ninkasis out here and there are a couple craft brewers, I just don't love them and selection is **** in comparison to Oregon. I know, surprise.

CHUM, I'll let you know after Christmas. I have a couple job offers in Portland I might take, but that means a 6 month separation from my fiancee, so... well, I don't know how badly I'll need beer.



Lone Desert Walker said:


> im wasted


I'm trying to catch up. Should we try and get the beer swapping up and running again? Instead of a pass along like last time, would people be cool with putting names in a hat and doing a beer swap once a month or something?


----------



## tims5377 (Oct 20, 2010)

umarth said:


> I'm trying to catch up. Should we try and get the beer swapping up and running again? Instead of a pass along like last time, would people be cool with putting names in a hat and doing a beer swap once a month or something?


How festive, just like secret santa!

Im in.

I would perhaps keep 2-3 lists: West coast, east coast, middle of nowhere. where you cant get someone from your own pool, so you dont get someone who lives next door


----------



## clarkrw3 (Feb 21, 2011)

Yeah I would love to get the list going again. I am down for anything good and IPA, DIPA or Black IPA  We have and can get some pretty good stuff down here in Phoenix


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Man, everyone is excited as I thought they would be.


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

umarth said:


> Man, everyone is excited as I thought they would be.


Anytime I can play accomplice to renal failure... sign me up. Nice to see you around again, *****. Did you ever graduate from kiddie wheels? Aside from the beer selection how's potato'ville? I landed in Stanley last year for a couple weeks & it was pretty stellar.



CHUM said:


> pewp.....
> 
> But y'all get Southern Tier


Psssst, hey buddy...


image by scc4, on Flickr


----------



## Dannyohyeah (Dec 20, 2013)

I started my own 12-step program. Step #1.
The the first step to denial is admitting that you don't have a problem.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

TroutBum said:


> Psssst, hey buddy...
> 
> 
> image by scc4, on Flickr


pssst, right back at ya









lucked out today....bottled on 12.12.13. It's been pretty freakin' hard to get around here lately.

and I remember how stupendous that Berkshire RIS is.....trade?


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

CHUM said:


> .....trade?


Done deal.

However... tomorrow I'm on a bird headed for Hop Nosh'ville. That gives you a week to put together a wishlist while I don fat bikes, consume IPA & soak in vitamin Sunshine on my tele's.

Brew selection around here is impressive... get me a list.


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)

umarth said:


> I'm trying to catch up. Should we try and get the beer swapping up and running again? Instead of a pass along like last time, would people be cool with putting names in a hat and doing a beer swap once a month or something?





tims5377 said:


> Im in.
> 
> I would perhaps keep 2-3 lists: West coast, east coast, middle of nowhere. where you cant get someone from your own pool, so you dont get someone who lives next door


I like the idea of a single swap and I think Tims has a good idea with the country split.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

TroutBum said:


> Anytime I can play accomplice to renal failure... sign me up. Nice to see you around again, *****. Did you ever graduate from kiddie wheels? Aside from the beer selection how's potato'ville? I landed in Stanley last year for a couple weeks & it was pretty stellar.
> 
> Trick please, market bore me out and now everyone wants ****ing 650b. Do you know why that is? It is because if racers use it, it must be the ****ing *****'s tits. Anywho, I has a 650b hardtail and my SS is a Jabber with a fat front.
> 
> ...


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

So I just stumbled upon this brilliant thread and want to know how I can join. I'm in North Texas. We have Rahr and Sons, Franconia, Armadillo, and a few others.


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

umarth said:


> Because the forums are ****ing boring as ****... still! ZOMG!!!


Painfully so. Where do all the cool kids hang these days... Obese Sled Forum? Whatever. I'm back on the ****ing least coast consuming again.

Where were we?


----------



## tims5377 (Oct 20, 2010)

sooooooooooooo beer?


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

umarth said:


> Boise now. Meh.


Payette seems pretty popular down there, I've been helping Micheal get hops since he was a home brewer, working on starting Payette. Also, didn't 10 Barrel start a brew pub there too? That should give you a little taste of Orygun brews. Can't speak for the rest of the breweries though. Boise is a strange place! Why the hell relocate there when you had a seat in Eugene?!?!


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

I have some pretty good Rahr and Sons Bourbon Barrel Aged Winter Warmer. Trades?


----------

